# Cheap Sprayers



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

I am looking for some feedback on the cheaper, consumer grade, sprayers from graco or titan. I know the 395 or 440 comes heavily recommended for a entry level sprayer, but it's a little beyond what I'm able to spend at the moment. I have been looking on Craigslist and eBay for good deals on used pro sprayers but not too much comes up in my area. 

I mostly do remodels on occupied properties and don't have much need for spraying a single room. Recently, I have be doing more apartment rehabs and painting several rooms and installing lots of trim...so now picking up a sprayer is starting to make more sense. 


I will only ever do interiors with acrylic/latex paint and will use it maybe 6-8 times a year with an annual volume under 100 gallons. This seems to be what the consumer models are designed. I normally use SW pro mar 200, super paint, or duration. Are any of these $300-$400 sprayers worthwhile for this use, or are they just crap regardless of how little you use it?


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We have a Titan 100 and a Titan 700. The 100 I think for a cheap sprayer is a good one. If you can't spend a lot or are not using it much the Titan 100 or 200 or Graco equivalent will be just fine to start with until you can afford a better one. When we have a crew during the summer we have both sprayers going. They both work about the same. The Titan 700 is our work horse, it has 2 guns but also cost a small fortune.


----------



## READY TO ROLL (Dec 12, 2011)

Pick up a Graco 390 for about $675 and it should last you for years.


----------



## ionel (Mar 13, 2014)

titan 440i is a decent machine. the parts are not to expensive and even the pc board can be fixed easily. I know painters that use this pump on day by day bases with no problem. is easy to maintain and to service. you can find tutorials on youtube. the electronics are good and steal up to date. electronic pressure transducer, impulse cleaning. I strongly recommend you this pump for entry level. I used all kind of sprayers up to graco mark v and I think that I know what I m talking about. graco is good but everything is more expensive and more complicated. parts, service, electronics.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

ionel said:


> titan 440i is a decent machine. the parts are not to expensive and even the pc board can be fixed easily. I know painters that use this pump on day by day bases with no problem. is easy to maintain and to service. you can find tutorials on youtube. the electronics are good and steal up to date. electronic pressure transducer, impulse cleaning. I strongly recommend you this pump for entry level. I used all kind of sprayers up to graco mark v and I think that I know what I m talking about. graco is good but everything is more expensive and more complicated. parts, service, electronics.


It is a good sprayer but he said it was out of his price range same with the Graco 395.


----------



## spraytip (Jun 28, 2012)

I just picked up a Titan 440 Highrider today at SW for $650 brand new. Some cat bought it and changed his mind the next day. Retail for this pump is right at $1200. I'd say keep your eyes and ears open and you'll find a jam up deal at a great price soon enough.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

spraytip said:


> I just picked up a Titan 440 Highrider today at SW for $650 brand new. Some cat bought it and changed his mind the next day. Retail for this pump is right at $1200. I'd say keep your eyes and ears open and you'll find a jam up deal at a great price soon enough.


I dont know if 440 high rider retail is $1200, but if someone used it one day and you got it for $650 i can call it a deal


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

spraytip said:


> I just picked up a Titan 440 Highrider today at SW for $650 brand new. Some cat bought it and changed his mind the next day. Retail for this pump is right at $1200. I'd say keep your eyes and ears open and you'll find a jam up deal at a great price soon enough.


I never have that kind of luck. I emailed a guy on craiglist that posted a 495 for $100 "for parts", but didn't hear back from him. Not sure what's wrong with it, but looked complete, less the gun/hose. 

Getting into the $800+ range, it will be a while before it would actually make me money. I don't paint full time, I'm a carpenter that's geared more towards kitchens, baths, flooring, etc. With the variety of work that I do, I need an arsenal of tools at my disposal to complete my regular task. A sprayer I can live without because I have choices... I can roll it, or I can rent one when needed. Like I said, it would have occasional use. I have a tight tool allowance this year as I am expanding my market budget. 

I lived without one so far and if faced with the need, I can rent one or sub out to a painter. I have a $200 hundred dollars in Amex points that I can cash in for a Home Depot giftcard. I rarely shop there so I figured I could pick up a sprayer for cheap. If I pass on the sprayer, I will just put it towards a Makita track saw.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

philcav7 said:


> I am looking for some feedback on the cheaper, consumer grade, sprayers from graco or titan. I know the 395 or 440 comes heavily recommended for a entry level sprayer, but it's a little beyond what I'm able to spend at the moment. I have been looking on Craigslist and eBay for good deals on used pro sprayers but not too much comes up in my area.
> 
> I mostly do remodels on occupied properties and don't have much need for spraying a single room. Recently, I have be doing more apartment rehabs and painting several rooms and installing lots of trim...so now picking up a sprayer is starting to make more sense.
> 
> ...


One place to look is the service centers, they often have a unit they repaired but nobody picked up. If that does not pan out then a xr-7 or xr9 will get you through for a bit but in reality by the time you buy 2 or 3 of those units you would of had a quality rig.


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

A lot of the sw and other stores have big sales this time of year where you can finance the pump for 3 or 6 months. Makes it real easy to buy.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

If you can swing it, get the Graco 390. If your only doing interiors it'll be fine for spraying out ceilings, and trim when you can, and did if possible. Maybe a 290, but I find I have to stop a lot of the time to let it catch up.

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Damon T said:


> A lot of the sw and other stores have big sales this time of year where you can finance the pump for 3 or 6 months. Makes it real easy to buy.


I'm checking into this for an AA and HVLP. We financed our 700 for a year.


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

Check with Home Depot rental. They have steals on LP 540s. $350-400 for a well maintained machine.


----------



## harmonicarocks (Nov 29, 2013)

Check online with a company called CJ Spray. They sell reconditioned units with a warranty. They have one called a ProX 9 that sells for 430 recon, 600 new.


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

the consumer sprayers at HD and Lowes are rated for around 40 gallons before the piston/packing set begins to fail. commercial sprayers are 10 times that minimum. You can buy a Titan Advantage 400 at any S/W store for around $625.00. no bells and whistles and no electronics just a solid machine


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Maybe I do have some luck! 

The guy called me back, I'm picking up the 495 hi boy tonight. It is complete and runs, but said it leaks. For a $100, I can't say no.


----------



## journeymanPainter (Feb 26, 2014)

If you can wait and find a deal on craigslist, those are usually pretty good. I got a 1000+ max for $800, and that thing has made me a good $30,000 in 4 years of side jobs. Also just picked up a Graco 3800 HVLP for $100($1300+ new)

Sent from my SGH-T989D using Tapatalk


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

mr.fixit said:


> the consumer sprayers at HD and Lowes are rated for around 40 gallons before the piston/packing set begins to fail. commercial sprayers are 10 times that minimum. You can buy a Titan Advantage 400 at any S/W store for around $625.00. no bells and whistles and no electronics just a solid machine


The Titan 100 says it's good for 100 gallons. I put 4 x's that through ours and it worked like a champ. If you maintain it the right way you can use this day in and day out. It did finally blow up and I bought another one to put to work this summer, it will be used along side our 700 advantage.


----------



## philcav7 (Sep 12, 2013)

Well, I picked up the 495 tonight. Came with 3 guns (two graco, 1 titan), complete sprayer, a few tips, some screens, and a small pack of maint parts. The seller was confident that it only needed repacked, but we'll see what's needed when I tear it down to investigate. I've never rebuilt a sprayer before so stay tuned on for a "how do I fix my sprayer thread". 

Thanks again for everyone's input. I value your efforts and the knowledge you all bring to the table. Have a great weekend.


----------

